Ask HN: How do I find people to follow on Mastodon? - brudgers
======
tbarbugli
This [https://bridge.joinmastodon.org/](https://bridge.joinmastodon.org/)
let's you find your friends from Twitter on Mastodon

~~~
miguelrochefort
This brings me back. The first website I ever built was exactly this, when
Google+ first came out. I posted it on HN and got 10,000 users in just one
day. Good times.

------
maerF0x0
FYI: [https://joinmastodon.org/](https://joinmastodon.org/) is what OP is
talking about

see also: [https://mastodon.social/about](https://mastodon.social/about)

------
mdhughes
Look at the Federated timeline, and find people you like there. If there's a
bunch from one instance, consider moving to that instance, and then you can
read a local timeline of like-minded people. mastodon.social is sort of the
newbie instance, and its local timeline is noisy and unfocused.

------
carlchenet
Awesome-Mastodon is a curated list of interesting accounts on Mastodon
[https://github.com/tleb/awesome-mastodon](https://github.com/tleb/awesome-
mastodon)

------
subwayclub
Join three instances and check out their local and federated timelines.
They're all different in size and character and your hit/miss rate goes way up
by putting in a bit of "pavement pounding".

------
csnewb
Are you talking about the metal band?

